# What's in a name?



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

So I was wondering,do your dogs names mean anything?

I just found out that Beia in Japanese means,"not all there...."
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Yeah.....Oh well..LOL~ I'd like to hear how everyone came up with their names for their pooches,and if they hold any meaning.

Oh, Bruno was actually called Bruce at the shelter,but for some reason I kept calling him Bruno,and it just kinda stuck.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Stack was named upon getting him
Same for Xena
Bumble Bee was off the litters Transformers theme of the litter
Faith was named by her owner she was sold to
Snoops name is a linage name 1 male in the litters being named Snoop Dogg
Dumae doubles as Dummy 
Slim was named before hand
Francis was named after My husbands Aunt Francis who had recently past away


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

I think we have done a thread like this before but nonetheless I always think they r fun...

Sarge is in full agresta's sergeant because he is a boy and we are in a motorcycle club so the title name fit... 

Nikita means unconquered because she was found in a dumpster in winter and her two brothers froze to death and she lived...

Lulu because she's a foo foo dog (a shih tzu)...

Mooch the cat is just that a mooch of everyones love...

Patches the cat is orange, black, white and grey and all patches...

Crash and manny the rabbits named by the kids from the movie Madagascar...

And Penelope the rabbit has no story she just looked like a Penelope...


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

ashes's name has a double meaning ashes because of her color and as well because the day we recieved her we had just lost our pitbull gizmo who we loved very much and we recieved her ashes on the day we got ashes(dog) so we combined them.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

we also named gizmo after the gremblin
gorda cuz it means fat and pelos cuz that means a lot of hair


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Mine really has no meanings. 

Funny story I had decided between Sasha and Samantha(Sam) when I was getting her. Tuns out the breeder had called her Sasha so it stayed.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

^

I thought we had too,but I couldn't find it. be cool to hear from the new members too~


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

ashes said:


> ashes's name has a double meaning ashes because of her color and as well because the day we recieved her we had just lost our pitbull gizmo who we loved very much and we recieved her ashes on the day we got ashes(dog) so we combined them.


That's very sweet.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

jmejiaa said:


> Mine really has no meanings.
> 
> Funny story I had decided between Sasha and Samantha(Sam) when I was getting her. Tuns out the breeder had called her Sasha so it stayed.


LOL> Yeah Beia was called Beya by her original owner,so I kept it,just changed the spelling.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

We searched forever for a name for Kane. It was between Duke, Cain, and Arrow (cause of the arrow-shaped coloring on the back of his neck). And then we looked up from the computer and saw Kane trip over his ears and that took out the regal name of Duke. Too goofy for that. Arrow didn't really have a good ring to it. And so I settled on Cain, but changed the spelling to Kane because he is too sweet to go around killing siblings like in the bible story. 

And then I think my ex-SO just always wanted to have a black dog named Roxie so, ... *shrug*


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Marley was named after Bob Marley of course and Dosia means "god's gift" in German.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Marley was named after Bob Marley of course and Dosia means "god's gift" in German.


Wow I always wondered how you came up with the name Dosia, I have never heard it, that is a beautiful meaning. Are you German?

Helena means The girl's name Helena \he-le-na\ is a variant of Eleanor (Greek) and Helen (Greek), and the meaning of Helena is "sun ray, shining light"

I named her Helena because I thought it was a really pretty name for a little girl.. and when I got her at the age of 20... I said well I might as well name her that because I'm never having kids... LOL Funny how things change after a few years, eh?


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

Cairo in its origin is of Arabic descent, and its meaning is "Victorious". Cairo also doubles as the capital of Egypt, which i have fond memories of visiting.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Vendetta, well it means a prolonged bitter feud or quarrel. Her breed has a vendetta against all those that want to ban her breed so I thought it was fitting.

Mikado that is a Japanese term for Kings and emperors.

Chalice is a prize or trophy


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

My wife named Smokey based on his color.


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

my cats name is patches as well my sister and mother named her I really didnt like it but it stuck. They named her this bc of here coloring.
My other little cat was named lil bit bc she was so little when we brought her in from the street. It also is lil b*tch when she miss behaves but she a sweet little thing
My dog was name for the liquor but calling him jack for short was my favorite uncles name so.

Not sure why my sister called her dog mojo might have been the name the rescue she got him from gave him.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Tika was a name of a elf in a mythical fantasy book i read when i was younger

Lucy my sister named and I hated it although it is fitting because EVERYONE loves Lucy lol 9well beside the little fat man with the sheltie in my training class who is so jealous of her he is an ugly shade of green rofl)

Cheza is from wolfs rain my favorite anime (don't know if it actually means anything)

Gina is because me and my sister always would say [email protected] it Gina just as a normal saying and I figured id be saying it alot raising a freakin poodle lol

Kira because in the beginning after tika I named all the animals 4 letter names ending in a (tika, Mira, Kira) and I thought it was cute

Mohon I have no idea he didn't have a name for a week after i got him and one day i woke up and yelled MOHON thus his name =P

Ms Sassifrates was originally named Minnie when my sister took her in, when she didn't want her anymore I called her Nala (lion king), then my mom adopted her and changed it to Sassy which I despised so when she gave her back I compromised and called her Ms Sassifrate but she just hopefully got adopted by her forever home on Monday (we'll see if they really want a cat or if I get her back)

Bruno (the newest) well I dunno we where calling him Sparten walking around with a broke leg and one eye but it just didn't roll off the tongue so I just started calling him Bruno after the movie (ya that movie  )


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Ecko is Ecko because he resembles the Rhino logo from Ecko Unlimited. Big head stocky body. He runs into things head first too. LOL!!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Dogs:
Lex - watching smallville & he responded as a puppy to Lex so it stuck. Lex - Defending Men (greek)

Lily - Sean picked. It was a toss between Lily, Lady & Scarlett 

Cats:
Milo - I named him after the movie milo & otis

Ali - after the boxer

Sandy - She's sandy like a beach with ocean blue eyes & her fur sticks like sand :/


----------



## ultramagnus (Sep 28, 2010)

Sonny = Santino = little saint


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Wow I always wondered how you came up with the name Dosia, I have never heard it, that is a beautiful meaning. Are you German?


Nope no German I'm actually Spanish but I have always loved the name. When Dosia came into our lives we were still getting over the loss of Mack and were not dead set on where or when we would get another dog. He kinda just showed up at the right time. Even though he had a horrible first owner I could tell he was going to be super smart and a good dog. I had an instant connection to him. Out of about 10 people he was around that day he chose to be with me. As soon as he was put on the ground he ran to me and jumped in my lap and has never left my side. I saw such sadness in his little eyes, it was like he was trying to tell me he didn't want to leave. He truly is my little gift from god. We just happened to find each other right when we needed it.


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

We got Ice in the winter...right before Thanksgiving, he matched the snow, but I could not call him snowy,lol so I named him Ice.

Kaos-as a pup with his litter he was calm and took the other pups biting his tail. Then after they did it too long he got flipping mad and would get em! it was cute. I figured he would either be chaos when he grew up, or the complete opposite. Kaos is not chaotic except when someones comes over or food-he loves him yum yums.

Our boy Chico was named after that bull terrier in that movie-last friday I think?? Jay had Cheeto when I met him...rip


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Startrek de Poopers (lab) first day we got him he sat with my husband and watched Startrek and every time the beginning of the show would start he would coming running and sit and watch (Poopers) came from the always wanting to go out and .....

Tazettelee (Aussie) I love (Taz) and (ette) cuz she was a girl and (Lee) who gave her to me

Fat A$$ (Mastiff) he used to plow through his litter mates for food and he had the biggest butt

Tyson (Rottie) came with that name

Beastley (Pit) came to us as The Beast, thought it was too harsh changed to Beastley or BB

Lightening Bubbles and Thunderbolt (Irish Wolfhounds) due to their color


----------



## TheStunnah (Oct 13, 2010)

Well was going to name Stunnah (Aatahua) which means in Maori, Beautiful, Stunning, Gawjuss etc..But figured alot of people wont be able to say her name properly, which would really bug me lol so me & a mate came up wid STUNNAH lol and well wat else would you call this sweet Stunning pup when you first layed eyes on it lol..


----------

